# Need a "Speed Bump" to direct Water Flow



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

bgbrown125 said:


> Hello Folks,
> Now that my garage is built, I need to build a concrete hump to help direct the water flow away from the open end of the garage (20 ft wide).
> It is all on an angle as everything in western NC is.
> 
> ...


I would have installed a linear grate in front of the doors leading to a drywell or directed it underground to a low point on the property.
You can still do it.


----------



## AGWhitehouse (Jul 1, 2011)

Ron6519 said:


> I would have installed a linear grate in front of the doors leading to a drywell or directed it underground to a low point on the property.
> You can still do it.


I concur


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

I agree with Ron as well. You can't simply pour some concrete on top of oily asphalt & expect it to perform. You could remove some of the asphalt to get it keyed in, but at that point you might as well put the trench drain in.


----------



## JustADoc (Jul 17, 2011)

Look up YouTube videos discussing ways to install a channel drain. That's exactly what you need. It's the drains that have PVC/Metal grates on top. Not too terribly difficulty to install.


----------

